# New Battlestar Galactica kits coming!



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Over at CultTVman's site the following is listed (all from the new series):

Colonial One: http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Coloni...rom-Moebius--PREORDER-RESERVATION_p_2828.html

Super Deformed Viper Mk II: http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Super-...om-Moebius--PREORDER-RESERVATION-_p_2829.html

Battlestar Galactica upgrade set: http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Battle...om-Moebius--PREORDER-RESERVATION-_p_2830.html

Based on the photo of the box, the Colonial One is the same scale as the Galactica, but that can't possibly be right given the price listed.

The upgrade kit is news to me, does anyone know what it includes?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

The upgrade set is likely by Marko Osterholz, who has had CAD/3D drawn parts printed out - and they look great. He started a thread over at The RPF, tho hasn't posted in it for a couple weeks.... 

From what I've heard at Starship Modeler, the error with the Colonial One scaling is due to bad PhotoShopping. The kit is going to be 1/350 according to Moebius.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Colonial 1 sounds great! Wonder what the upgrade set has (to lazy to look it up)?


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

The Colonial One is definitely NOT in the same scale as the Galactica; remember that ship fits comfortably inside the Galactica's landing bays which means it would be at most an inch or two long at that scale! I'm pretty sure C1 will be a relatively decent-sized kit.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Griffworks said:


> The upgrade set is likely by Marko Osterholz, who has had CAD/3D drawn parts printed out - and they look great. He started a thread over at The RPF, tho hasn't posted in it for a couple weeks....
> 
> From what I've heard at Starship Modeler, the error with the Colonial One scaling is due to bad PhotoShopping. The kit is going to be 1/350 according to Moebius.


Thanks for the info. Checked out the RPF site, but couldn't find the thread mentioned. Can you post a link to it?


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

I think this is the link in question but it is for the classic Galactica:

http://www.therpf.com/f11/modifying-re-fitting-new-moebius-tos-galactica-yes-i-dare-200682/


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Well, the only Upgrade Set I can find on the Moebius site is in their Web Store under Pre-orders - http://www.clubmoebius.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=1011 - and is for the TNS Galactica kit. As such, definitely not for the TOS Big G. 

The thread at The RPF I was on about is this one: http://www.therpf.com/f11/modifying-re-fitting-new-moebius-tos-galactica-yes-i-dare-200682/

He's not posted anything new there in quite some time....


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Ok, so the thread (which I did come across) is about the classic Galactica, not the re-imagined one. 

The upgrade kit sounds good, and the price is a bargain, considering that it would cost more to buy these items separately.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

The artwork for the Colonial One is a quick and dirty mock up I threw together for the website. Griff I am sorry if it does not good enough for you. The scale has not been specified to the best of my knowledge, but I have not asked lately either. It will not be the same scale as the Galactica. I do know it will include landing gear.

The Galacitca detail set is still not finalized. What I was told was that it may include replacement guns, photoetch for the museum windows, and some decals. But the product is still in development and completely subject to change. 

This is pretty much the same information that was available at iHobby back in October. The only difference is that there is now pricing so you can place a preorder. Moebius does not have photos for any of these items yet. 

http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Preorder-Items_c_135.html

Hope that partially answers any questions anyone has. 

Steve


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> The artwork for the Colonial One is a quick and dirty mock up I threw together for the website. Griff I am sorry if it does not good enough for you. The scale has not been specified to the best of my knowledge, but I have not asked lately either. It will not be the same scale as the Galactica. I do know it will include landing gear.


Perhaps I should have said "quick and dirty" or just "inaccurate". That's supposition based by the descriptions I've read, here and at SM, to have been a use of either the Galactica or Pegasus boxes, given that the scale was listed at 1/4105. No slight intended.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Was kinda hoping the update set would include extra guns, armor, and decals to make the Blood & Chrome Galactica.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

We'll have to hope that someone in the Aftermarket community does something along those lines. Marko Osterholz had talked about trying to design some PE or 3D printed hull plates. Haven't heard anything on that particularly subject from him in quite some time, tho....


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I'm a little surprised at this coming now.

I didn't see anything at iHobby and usually the 'official' announcements are either there or at Wonderfest.

The Colonial One (going from memory) was 225 feet.
Anyway, there was a 1/350 one out before that was mastered by Wong (IIRC).
It was about 8 inches long.
So a little on the small side. And the proposed price really doesn't reflect the size.

I was actually hoping we'd have a commitment for the Raptor and finish up the 1/32 line-up. (I just don't see them doing the Black Bird or especially the Stealth Star).

But back to the C.O.
The next LOGICAL scale would be 1/144 making the kit 18.75" long which then seems a little big for the price.

There was another kit mastered by Starcrafts (I think) that was 1/200 scale making the length 13.5" long which does seem to fit in the price range and size range of previous kits.

I as a consumer, would certainly pay a little more to get a 1/144 scale kit over a 1/200 scale kit.
At this stage of the game, the sci-fi scales are leveling out to the common scales.
There are now plenty of items, both real-space and sci-fi out there in 1/144.
1/200? Not so much.
If they wanted to lower the price a touch and go for 1/350 scale, that would also be acceptable (In fact - preferable).

On the upgrade set for the TNS Galactica.
I sure as heck would hope that would include new jaw and head parts to correct the head/neck level issue.
And at the very least, offer parts to detail out the flight-pod bays.
New guns are also certainly warranted.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

ClubTepes said:


> Anyway, there was a 1/350 one out before that was mastered by Wong (IIRC).
> It was about 8 inches long.
> So a little on the small side. And the proposed price really doesn't reflect the size.
> 
> ...


Didn't realize the Colonial One would be THAT small in 1/350. As for the price, I think we'll have to wait and see the finished product before deciding wither or not it's worth the asking price.

Wouldn't be surprised to see a Raptor in the future. I sure hope your wrong about them not doing a Black Bird or Stealth Star!

Given the price listed for the upgrade kit, I doubt you'll see the type of upgrades you listed since it would probably cost much more then the listed price.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Look what I found in Japan:

http://www.1999.co.jp/eng/10271005

July release date.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Again....a cool kit way to SMALL!!!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Look at it this way, Troy - there are already some 1/350 scale Mk II Viper models out there, formerly sold via Federation Models. Plus, someone I know is working on 3D printed Mk II, Mk VII and Raptor "models" to sell. This makes for an excellent diorama type display, especially if someone produces some shuttles and even a couple of other the small-sized RTF ships.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Good point :thumbsup:


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

I don't mind the scale, but the size/price ratio seems a bit off.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

The scale is probably incorrect.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

If you're referring to the Colonial One kit, no it's accurate. It was originally announced several months back and confirmed at least twice now.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

I hope Moebius improves on the decals for the C1. I wouldn't want to hand paint the gold trim.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

C1 is about a foot long in 1/350. Seems fine to me!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

277 ft @ 1/350 =9.497143 inches if my math is right.
Kit includes landing gear - will be 65 + parts


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

With the landing gear, I think it'd definitely be kewel to make a flight pod interior diorama. Make if a half-shell with lightning, maybe 16" long? 

Thanks for that extra bit, Dave. I don't recall hearing that before.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

So - any news about the Colonial One?


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Looks like the C1 is NOT vaporware:

http://www.cybermodeler.com/special/pages/ihe14_08.shtml


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Saw the test shot at iHobby and will be definitely getting one!

http://i1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa353/Veedubb67/Temp/C1_zpse65f19be.jpg

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

For anyone who's interested, CultTVMan has a 1/32 scale Battlestar Galactica Raptor kit listed on their Preorder Items page, tentatively scheduled for a mid- to late-2015 release. I'm happy to see they've finally gotten around to it. :thumbsup:


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

I had heard about that,I am trying to get the new retooled Classic
TOS Galactica and the NS Pegasus which I feel that those 2 Battlestars
are some of my favorites.


----------

